# Town Initiatives?



## piercedhorizon (Nov 2, 2016)

Is there like a list of them for you to complete or is it random? Ive tried talking to Isabelle but no yet luck? I really want to earn more MEOW coupons! :3
Or is it like just normal stuff that you do anyways? Like help villagers, weeding fishing?


----------



## Burumun (Nov 2, 2016)

Have you downloaded the update? I think I got it automatically after starting up the game once I'd downloaded the update.
Unless you mean you've already started but haven't gotten more of the initiatives. If so, go to the MEOW coupon... machine... or whatever it is after you've completed them, get your coupons, and keep doing that until you get normal ones.

So far, it's been normal stuff, but there are also some things I didn't expect. I don't know if everyone got the same ones, but I got smashing the gem rock, wearing my lucky item, going on an island tour and getting an exterior from another town's Nook's Homes.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 2, 2016)

I have downloaded the update and havent had any


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 2, 2016)

They should show up on the MEOW machine thing. After completing the first one (for me it was hanging a shirt on the wall.. so cool that you can do this now) 4 more appeared for me. ^After what the user said above, I think it's different/random for everyone.

nvm i was wrong, yep its in your tpc :'D


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine just says recieve MEOW coupons and I hit it and it says no coupons are here!


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 2, 2016)

You can see the initiatives by going to your updated TPC.


----------



## Burumun (Nov 2, 2016)

piercedhorizon said:


> Mine just says recieve MEOW coupons and I hit it and it says no coupons are here!



You have to complete initiatives first, which is a new tab you'll find when looking at your TPC. The first one is to hang up a piece of clothing on the wall, like dizzy bone said.


----------



## Momzilla (Nov 2, 2016)

Mine shows in the updated TPC. :3 It wants me to talk to 5 of my villagers.


----------



## piercedhorizon (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh duh! I totally forgot about the new TCP card! Thank you everyone


----------



## Micah (Nov 3, 2016)

KlopiTackle said:


> You can see the initiatives by going to your updated TPC.


You're my hero.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 4, 2016)

After getting the update, the first initiative is to hang a shirt on your wall. The second is to visit the machine outside the town hall. After that, they are random. I got one to catch a bee, one to find a mushroom furniture, one to identify 5 fossils, and one to buy an item costing at least 50k.

Since one was for mushroom furniture, it seems some of them are seasonal which makes them more interesting.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 4, 2016)

Do you have to complete one before it will give you another? Like, what if you have problem catching bees? And please, don't let it ask me to catch a tarantula or scorpion!


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 4, 2016)

Imaginetheday said:


> Do you have to complete one before it will give you another? Like, what if you have problem catching bees? And please, don't let it ask me to catch a tarantula or scorpion!



the daily ones change everyday, and they're different for your side characters too so you can hoard coupons on them as well ... I've been playing my side characters so often now.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Nov 4, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> the daily ones change everyday, and they're different for your side characters too so you can hoard coupons on them as well ... I've been playing my side characters so often now.



Great!  And thanks for the info on the side characters. I was wondering about that as well.


----------



## mayortiffany (Nov 4, 2016)

Everyone's initiatives are random after the "hang shirt on wall" one. I had to catch a shark and get 10 fish from diving, with 2 others I can't remember. 2 are daily and give you less MEOW coupons, 2 are weekly changing Mondays(?) and give you slightly more coupons since they're supposed to be harder.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jun 19, 2017)

KlopiTackle said:


> You can see the initiatives by going to your updated TPC.



Thank you for this! I was looking everywhere ;-;


----------



## katysu (Jun 19, 2017)

dizzy bone said:


> the daily ones change everyday, and they're different for your side characters too so you can hoard coupons on them as well ... I've been playing my side characters so often now.



I do exactly the same.  Plus I try and scan in a character via Wisp to get his 5 coupons. (its only possible for one character & only once a day, but its 5 easy coupons) 

@Imaginetheday Some of them I don't like (one of the weekly ones is visit another town, & quite often I don't want to do that), one of the daily ones can be catch a tarantula - interesting point @stitchmaker said that she would get more spawning when she got this initiative - when I did get this one, I made the effort to play longer at the right time & yes I did catch one. 

The initiatives - some are daily, only change the next day, whether you complete or not. The weekly ones change on the Monday.
Yes as said , the ones you get, are on your TPC (the one we now have with the update).  Your alt characters usually have different initiatives, tho they can be the same. 

This is the only list of initiatives I've seen, its not necessarily complete, a work in progress. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalCrossing/comments/5asp85/what_town_initiatives_did_you_get/


----------

